# Partial Gel



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

Tis the time of year where my soaps are starting to partial gel. :/ Gel or not gel- doesn't matter to me, but this partial gel is driving me nuts! I put my molded soap in the ref. Solves the partial gel problem but really slows saponification and my soap is hard to unmold. I soap all milk as the liquid and want to keep it that way. I am a bit afraid of forcing gel because I don't want my soap to overheat. Curious to know what others do to avoid partial gel....


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

Lightly insulate so it gels the entire way. I always gel. This time of year all I do is lay a piece of cardboard over my logs molds. I have 6 wood log molds lined up side by side so that holds the heat in too. This is with my soaps I know behave. I would never think of doing this with Honey L-Ocitane. That one is not lined up alongside any other molds and it is put up on a cookie rack so air flows under the mold too.

I should add, I think forcing gel in the oven is just asking for trouble. I tried it and think it's a waste of time. It's just inviting overheating problems too.


----------



## tlcnubians (Jan 21, 2011)

I've never paid attention one way or the other. Some gel, some don't. It depends on the fragrance oil I use. The molds are set on screened shelving for good air circulation. After 24 hours I put them in the freezer and then my husband takes them out when he remembers, usually a day or so later. If you're not already doing so, try adding one ounce of sodium lactate to your milk/lye solution and see if that helps with your unmolding issues. It has made a real difference with ours. But I quit using an all milk solution years ago . . . it hasn't made any difference in the quality of soap we're producing but has certainly made my production more efficient. . . .


----------



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

Thanks for the replies 

Heather- I will try that. I use woodfield molds so they are very insulated imo.

Caroline- I am with you- gel or don't gel, either way I am good. It is this partial gel that is driving me crazy.


----------

